# nicht nur 0190 und 0137 sind gefährlich



## irgendwer (8 November 2005)

hallo,

ich hatte einen lockanruf mit der nummer +49 174 407....[gelöscht] der rückruf kostete mich € 3,72. ich habe daraufhin anzeigen gegen unbekannt erstattet. ich kann  nur jedem raten bei lockanrufen anzeige zu erstatten, denn nur nur dann können kripo und provider aktiv werden. allerdings frage ich mich, ob diejenigen, die die diese mehrwertdienst anbieten, wirklich interesse daran haben hier gegen vorzugehen, denn von den 3,72 kassiert der jeweilige provider auch einen ganz netten anteil oder sehe ich das falsch? aber das ist ein anderes problem.

gruss

micha

_persönliche Daten gelöscht, dazu zählen auch Mobilfunknummern unbekannter Herkunft, modaction _


----------

